# Possible Hidden Message on the Wii U



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2015)

So, my Wii U is a special bundle pack with _The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD_ installed by default as well as Hylian text printed on the Wii U GamePad and other such symbols relating to the series. Here it is:







Now, I've become increasingly curious as to whether or not Nintendo has added any kind of secret message hidden in the Hylian text, as I know certain messages in that language have been decoded before by players. Does anyone have any idea what it says?


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Mar 6, 2015)

Google it. Also, I don't even need to translate that to know that the answer is obviously yes.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2015)

Bluedressblondie said:


> Google it. Also, I don't even need to translate that to know that the answer is obviously yes.



Well, there's always the possibility it's complete gibberish.


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Mar 6, 2015)

http://www.ign.com/wikis/the-legend-of-zelda-wind-waker/Pre-Order_Bonuses_and_Special_Editions


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Mar 6, 2015)

I remember on the Hyrule temple stage in smash there was a secret message that said super smash bros


----------



## Bowie (Mar 6, 2015)

Bluedressblondie said:


> http://www.ign.com/wikis/the-legend-of-zelda-wind-waker/Pre-Order_Bonuses_and_Special_Editions



Hey, thanks!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 7, 2015)

Is this a real question.... Google... wow


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> Is this a real question.... Google... wow



You don't have to get so angry about everything


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 7, 2015)

here's a less painful translation for anyone interested 

http://www.reddit.com/r/hylian/comments/29vvbl/new_translation_of_wii_u_zelda_edition_gamepad/


----------



## n64king (Mar 9, 2015)

I didn't realize my gamepad had a long novel written on it. I thought it would be shorter.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 11, 2015)

That's pretty cool actually 
I probably would have never thought that it actually said something, lolol


----------

